# Installing NIC into SVR2000



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

ive got a Sony SVR 2000 unit which has regular phone line connection in it and it often wont connect, i have to force it to call and try it several times to get it to work and its a massive pain. and when it does finally connect it takes a looooong time to download the data, being how its regular phone line.

so i wanted to see about installing an ethernet NIC card into to which would make it connect much easier, wouldnt have to dial, and would download faster. can someone point me to a thread about how to install a NIC and which ones i can buy that will work? thanks


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Go to 9th Tee (http://www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm) and get a TurboNet or Cachecard (the wireless card has some issues).

The TurboNet is the easiest to install. As long as the SVR-2000 (I have 3) has the current version of software, you just have to install the card and it will work.

The Cachecard has some other advantages, but it requires moving the harddrive to a PC and installing additional software.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Agreed. The cachecard is a great improvement. The difference between the speed of my SA without one and the speed on my DirecTivo with one is amazing. Also, the wired cards can still be connected to a wireless bridge.


----------



## ShinobiGarth (Aug 31, 2008)

i dont really wanna have to install new stuff to the HDD, id rather be able to pop it in and have it work, so if thats the case with the Turbonet i think ill get that one.

and i assume i have the latest software, i guess it updates itself right? it is version 3 something.

thanks you guys


----------

